
What's your autism quotient? (link updated) - hhm
http://www.isle-of-avalon.co.uk/cgi-bin/aq.cgi
======
shawndrost
I can't take tests like these without analyzing how each answer affects the
outcome, and I don't trust my subconscious to keep its mitts off my answers
when it knows how to game the test.

22

~~~
rms
That sounds pretty autistic to me...

~~~
davidw
I got 14, and I'm the same way - I'm curious about gaming the test:-)

------
pg
50 screens? Merely completing it is a sufficient test. They should have just
put all the questions on one page.

(If anyone wants to do that, I'll switch the link.)

~~~
adnam
This test also fails to take into account the "grumpy old bastard" effect.

I won't announce my score, other than it in the set of the Nth-prime-numbers
where N is also prime.

PS - there are 50 questions, but they don't require whole-page refreshes.

PPS - I'm _not_ suggesting you are a grumpy old man!

~~~
brlewis
Do you count 2 as the 1st prime or the 0th?

~~~
adnam
I'm using 2 as the first prime.

------
andyjenn
23

..I'm a very good driver, only drive on the driveway, only drive on
Saturdays...

~~~
tocomment
I got a 23 too! Definitely got 23 ..

------
paul
10\. For a lot of the questions I wanted to answer "it depends". Social
situations, for example, can be very fun or very boring, depending on my mood
and the people involved.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
I'm not sure how well the test distinguishes between those who are actually
autistic, and those who simply cannot bear social situations under any
circumstances.

(I'm also not happy about the lack of distinction between "x" and "strongly
x". There ought to be _some_ gradation.)

------
gwenhwyfaer
Here's one that doesn't require Flash:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html> . Unfortunately they've
misconfigured their website, so you get the source of the results calculator
rather than the result; but if you copy aqtest.html and aq.cgi to a handy
local webserver (and change the perl path), it works out.

Not sure if it's the same test or not, of course! If it is, I scored 37.

------
kirubakaran
More reliable test:

<html> <body> <b>Your autism score is:</b> <div id="op">0</div><br /> <input
type="button" value="Click This!" onclick="javascript:upd();"> </body>

<script type="text/javascript"> var i=0; function upd() { i +=
Math.ceil(Math.exp(i/3)); document.getElementById('op').innerHTML = i; }
</script></html>

------
ecuzzillo
38\. I don't act nearly that autistic, though. I think that's mostly through
training. You wouldn't guess that score if you met me.

~~~
icey
That's a pretty interesting point, actually. I used to be HORRIBLE in pretty
much any social situation, but then I decided to make social psychology a
"hobby" of mine, and learned to pick up cues (facial tics, body language,
etc...) about what people were telling me with their body, tone of voice and
vocal mannerisms; and after doing that for a few years, social things became
much much easier for me.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
I kind of went the opposite way; after many years of trying to be OK in social
situations and more or less pulling it off, I finally admitted to myself that
actually, but for the societal conditioning that people without rich and
varied social lives are somehow missing something, I really don't like having
people around me for any great length of time... and ok, my ability to cope in
social situations is more or less shot, but the rest of the time (which for
me, is the majority of the time) I'm a lot happier - and the rare times when I
do get a feeling of wishing there was someone close to talk to, I know that
it's usually because I'm bored, and finding something to do will send it on
its way.

------
whacked_new
What's your ADHD quotient? I clicked 3 radio buttons before deciding I don't
care about my quotient.

------
bootload
Best question, _"are you fascinated with dates?"_ (Y) & _"do you collect facts
& information"_ (Y) ...32 ... so that means what? I'm always a bit sus of
these tests anyway. Now to go add this to my blog post ...

~~~
oditogre
>are you fascinated with dates?

Dates, dates, or dates?

~~~
bootload
Yeah good point. All of them, Bit of a sweet tooth so 'dates' are definitely
in, "dates", ISO8601, yes. Even getting a "Date" with Perl! ~
<http://datetime.perl.org/?Modules>

------
icey
I got a 26, I kind of wonder how these scores correlate to a Myers-Briggs
profile (INTJ here).

I'm guessing the I's will have higher score than the E's since this appears to
be mostly related to introvert vs. extrovert categorization.

~~~
indie01
I scored 26 as well. INTP: the cause of and solution to all of my problems.

------
lsb
just from memory, they ask if you can remember long digit strings, and if you
take time to return from distractions. being good at hacking involves both. is
this a self-selecting pool of people with more autistic traits?

22

------
brianmckenzie
What I found curious about this test is that I think many of my answers have
changed over time. I scored an 18 today, but I bet I would have scored
somewhere in the high 20's when I was a kid.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
Interestingly, a few years ago I took the same test and scored 20 (vs. 37 just
now)... on the other hand, I seem to come out with a different MBTI result
every time I take that test too. Perhaps I have DID :)

------
mpc
35 .....interesting

------
trekker7
Damn, I got 17 the exact average.

~~~
asmosoinio
Me too - I feel so average.

------
cmars232
Heh its a a Cosmo quiz for geeks :P

29

------
dottertrotter
16

~~~
falsestprophet
16 too

------
jgrahamc
28.

John.

~~~
joshwa
28 here, too.

[insert random speculation here about average score of successful yc alums]

~~~
tocomment
YC should put this on their application. It would be interesting to see a PG
essay on it someday. "Autism doesn't matter" :-)

------
Leon
hrm, 21

